# China Glaze Awekening Collection for Halloween/FALL 2010



## Tavia (Jul 15, 2010)

The new collection will be released around September-October 2010 and includes 3 glitters and a Fast Forward Top Coat


*Mummy May I – *Vampy, wine colored purple  with  flecks of hot  pink glitter 
*Zombie Zest – *A mossy green shade with gold flecks  of micro  glitter 
*Ick-A-Body – *A dark green base chock full of orange  glitter 






and the swatches...


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 15, 2010)

Cool colors!  Thx 4 sharing


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 15, 2010)

That orange is AWESOME, I MUST have it! I like the green too.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 15, 2010)

I love the purple one, must get. The green one is def not me :/


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 15, 2010)

The green one looks like baby poo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The purple and orange ones are must haves!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 15, 2010)

Hehehe it does look kinda gross but I love gross looking greens and sometimes browns. I guess I'm just weird like that


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 15, 2010)

The green was meant to look a lil creepy and zombie-ish lol it def does! I'd only wear it around Halloween, I couldn't pull it off any other time lol. I'd still buy the set though, the orange and wine I love! I think all 3 would look good as sparkley french tips with black polish for October.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2010)

hhmmm i am not keen on these i am afraid!


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 16, 2010)

I am psyched for these!!! I love glitter and Halloween!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 16, 2010)

Love the orange!!


----------



## ruthless (Jul 18, 2010)

Apparently the green is an EXACT dupe for Spa Ritual Optical illusion 

Comparison photo is HERE

Which is AWESOME rather than meh for me because I wanted optical illusion and couldn't find it


----------



## m_3 (Jul 18, 2010)

They all look fabulous especially that purple.


----------



## Chikky (Jul 21, 2010)

I think the orange one would be a buy for me! I hope I can find it when it comes out; that'll be cool for Halloween.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Aug 7, 2010)

AAAAH sooo excited about Mummy May I!!! It's looks like I WANTED Baby Goth Girl to be. So damn pretty in the bottle but just so blah on the nail. Had to use a really dark black base just to get the shimmer to show through.

Like the orange one too... I don't have anything like it in my collection. I really enjoy the China Glaze glitters...


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ohh..I usually am not into glitter polishes but that purple one is nice! Must have!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 8, 2010)

I want all three!


----------



## raynebeau2 (Aug 17, 2010)

i think they all look awesome


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm actually feeling the Zombie Zest... like glam zombie skin. Something about the murky swamp color is appealing to me.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 18, 2010)

the purple! omg!


----------



## BrunetteBunnyXO (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know the date this set is being released? I'm going to stalk Sally's website in September until I can get it lol. I can't find any info besides swatches or pix.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 18, 2010)

^Let us know when you find out!  I've decided I only want the orange one, but I cannot WAIT!


----------



## enigmatic (Aug 29, 2010)

Now for sale on Transdesign.com


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 29, 2010)

Got these this week and LOOOOVE them!!! I can't even decide which is my favorite. Maybe Ick A Body! The top coat is actually good too!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 30, 2010)

i SO wish i could pick these up in Montreal!


----------



## meika79 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just opened my order from transdesign.com and I'm loving zombie zest. I think I'll save that one to wear on Halloween. Ordered Mummy may I also and it is lovely. Can't wait to actually wear them.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 30, 2010)

transdesign.com isn't working for me.  is the website down?


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 15, 2010)

"mummy may i" drool all over thissss! (sorry, cheesy pun on a pun haha)

but mummy may i is SO pretty, i've been obsessed with vampy shades =]


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I'm actually feeling the Zombie Zest... like glam zombie skin. Something about the murky swamp color is appealing to me._

 
Me too!  I heart zombies!


----------



## Poupette (Sep 16, 2010)

I love Zombie Zest so much that I'm thinking of getting a backup bottle!


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Yall!!
I keep reading about people and also my friends being a lil confused about the amazing ICK-A-BOD-Y!!!! There are the Sleepy Hollow name guessing by just about everybody. But I got the name right off, could be because I am just a lil morbid
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or the fact that I work in Forensic Science. Any hoo, think of all the campy fun horror movies where somone walks up and finds a body and then SCREAMS.... ICK A BODY. Hope this helps with the name in case anyone was wondering
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















:lip  stick:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 My husband loves me and my MAC addiction, gotta love my baby!!


----------



## Juxtapose (Oct 3, 2010)

Yesterday I went to Sally's and picked up Zombie Zest and Ick-A-Bod-Y. They didn't have the display out yet, but they had them in the back.

Just fyi, they also had the Vintage Vixen and the Orly Plastiques collections clearenced down to $1.99/bottle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could hardly believe my luck! I picked up Swing Baby, Bogie, Midnight Mission, Emerald Fitzgerald and Ingrid.


----------



## bubbleheart (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought ick-a-body and mummy may I.  I think ick-a-body is perfect for halloween, and similarish to Fortune Teller from last year which I didnt get and regret it.  I love the cute sleepy hollow reference too - one of my fave stories!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meika79* 

 
_Just opened my order from transdesign.com and I'm loving zombie zest. I think I'll save that one to wear on Halloween._

 
Awesome! I'm really looking forward to my zombie zest. It's unique but the glitter makes the color really work for me.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 11, 2010)

I picked up Mummy May I this weekend... I am still considering the other 2 shades.  I love how they look in the bottle, though I am not sure how much I would wear them.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 12, 2010)

I bought Ick-a-Body and Zombie Zest (I think that's the name, I'm too lazy to check). Haven't used either yet but I love them both in the bottle.


----------



## Chupla (Oct 14, 2010)

Gorgeous colors !


----------



## Chikky (Oct 24, 2010)

*sigh* Well, I did want these, but my Sally's only got in Zombie Zest, and they filled the rest of their display with older colors that were just Halloween-ey. Despite that disappointment, I got Zombie Zest, and like it alot! Especially over black polish.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 28, 2010)

me too!!! I have to find one tho... all of my sallys are out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been wearing ZZ for weeks now, and I just adore it!


Poupette said:


> I love Zombie Zest so much that I'm thinking of getting a backup bottle!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 29, 2010)

I painted my nails with Ick-a-Body and Zombie Zest on my ring fingers... I love them both a lot but ZZ is way prettier than it looks in the bottle. I love it. I mean I was kind of hoping for an uglier green when I bought it (haha, I tend to like kind of ugly greens and yellows) but I'm totally cool with it being this gorgeous.


----------

